# 15-year-old girl dies at Herefordshire Pony Club rally



## FFF (30 October 2008)

How tragic 
	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/271193.html


----------



## dsophiea (30 October 2008)

how awful


----------



## Skhosu (30 October 2008)

oh no


----------



## popp (30 October 2008)

god bless her my heart goes out to her family.


----------



## _Acolyte_ (30 October 2008)

I heard this on the local radio today - I must admit I was confused, as they said the accident had happened at a riding school at Redmarley (there is no riding school at Redmarley...)  

Really tragic news though


----------



## worMy (30 October 2008)

thats awful..
but i confess myself slightly relieved,,because i am in the north hereford pony club, and we had a rally on wednesday, and i thought that someone in my pc,,one of my friends had died. this topic nearly gave me a heart attack.

thats so tragic, my thoughts to her family


----------



## _Acolyte_ (30 October 2008)

Just found it on the BBC - it was Pauntley XC course that the rally was being held at  
	
	
		
		
	


	












    About 15mins hacking distance from my yard


----------



## worMy (30 October 2008)

cripes, pauntley is like 10mins from me..


----------



## cheekycharley (30 October 2008)

Really terrible, her poor family, school friends and pony club friends. 

Being local and a place i have been many times makes it all more realistic....

Really is so so young and something you really wouldnt expect.


----------



## T_K (30 October 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/gloucestershire/7700624.stm

That's so tragic, it just goes to show that it's not just XC riders that need the cage body protector.....


----------



## 3Beasties (30 October 2008)

That's so sad, always seems worst when its closer to home!


----------



## eventingdiva (30 October 2008)

OMG how awful 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## jules89 (30 October 2008)

it is so scary isn't it. Fences were only upto 3ft aswell...really does make you think. 

Sorry to sound cliched, but at least she died doing something she loved. I hope that the people in her group and the instructor are having help as I would be so traumatised, and my thoughts are with her family, friends, pc, and every single connection.

Rip xx


----------



## FFF (30 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Just found it on the BBC - it was Pauntley XC course that the rally was being held at  
	
	
		
		
	


	












    About 15mins hacking distance from my yard  
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]

At Pauntleeyy??

OMG..I go there all of the time. This has really shocked me. And the owners of Pauntley are so nice


----------



## worMy (30 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
it is so scary isn't it. Fences were only upto 3ft aswell...really does make you think. 

Sorry to sound cliched, but at least she died doing something she loved. I hope that the people in her group and the instructor are having help as I would be so traumatised, and my thoughts are with her family, friends, pc, and every single connection.

Rip xx 

[/ QUOTE ]

i agree,,, she was doing something she loved


----------



## skewbaldpony (30 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


Sorry to sound cliched, but at least she died doing something she loved. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Got to say, that wouldn't help in the slightest if it were my daughter. 

Prayers for her family and friends.


----------



## Lauren93 (30 October 2008)

Omg thats awful :O

It really does make you think.
My thoughts go out to her family &amp; Friends RIP
xx


----------



## FFF (31 October 2008)

http://www.thisisgloucestershire.co.uk/l...il/article.html


----------



## WishfulThinker (31 October 2008)

It is very sad.  I just hope that it doesn't mean that people are more protective now and that the children are restricted in their activities.


----------



## gloster_image (31 October 2008)

How absolutely tragic I'm really at a loss as to what to say except that all my thoughts are with the family, friends and poor people that witnessed this.  How very awful for her mother to have watched as it happened.  I had a very bad fall that i was lucky to escape from (a rotational) earlier this summer and my mother was watching, she now refuses to watch me go XC.
R.I.P such a young girl doing what she loved


----------



## Damnation (31 October 2008)

Poor girl 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It is truly tragic.
RIP xxxxx


----------



## mrogers (31 October 2008)

Ditto damnation.

Also feel sorry for all the kids that were there, they must be distraught.

And the instructor/rally organiser must feel awful even if it turns out to be a freak accident


----------



## worMy (31 October 2008)

it will have been a freak accident.


----------



## T_K (31 October 2008)

It was a freak accident, the girl fell off and the pony tripped and fell on top of her, it was in the BBC report I posted above, as I said there it goes to show that it's not just XC riders that need the cage body protector.


----------



## FFF (31 October 2008)

As she came to complete the course eye witnesses saw her horse refuse to jump a fence.
The girl was thrown from the saddle before the horse fell down on top of her.

http://www.thisisgloucestershire.co.uk/l...il/article.html


----------



## DiablosGold (31 October 2008)

Oh that's so sad 
	
	
		
		
	


	




My thoughts are with her family.


----------



## TableDancer (31 October 2008)

Thoughts go to all her family, connections etc, to the instructor (it's always your worst nightmare) and to the Claphams at Pauntley. Doubtless and thankfully she will have known very little about it, the tragedy is with all those left behind who have to somehow carry on with the rest of their lives.


----------



## Thistle (31 October 2008)

How very very sad.


----------



## Groom42 (31 October 2008)

Heartfelt sympathies to all concerned. Safe to say,everyone's thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## Eriskayowner (31 October 2008)

Why are there two horses mentioned in the news stories?

A 16hh horse called Oz was mentioned in the statement from the pony club, but a pony called Jaffa was mentioned on another page?

Really is a tragic story though. Thoughts are with friends and family.


----------



## T_K (31 October 2008)

Yeah I was confused by that too, the stories seem completely different, I've heard one that said Jaffa tripped and she fell off, he then fell on top of her. 

Either way it is a really tragic accident and reiterates the need for the Cage IMO....


----------



## skewbaldpony (31 October 2008)

I was also confused - does anyone know if this was a pony or a 16hh horse? It makes no difference as regards the fact that it is a tragedy, I agree. But it puts a different light on it, I think?
Either way, poor girl. Poor, poor family.


----------



## brighteyes (31 October 2008)

Having been on a Pony Club Committee for several years, I think the representatives there would have been adhering to the fatal accident rules, which details very specifically how to prevent any unauthorised 'statements'/versions of events being given out by folks either watching or there by chance.  Hence, probably, the confusing reports.  They really don't help at all in most cases.

My two were at a rally yesterday too - I thank God every time they come in from anywhere at all safe and in one piece.

My sincere condolences to all concerned  
	
	
		
		
	


	





R.I.P. Jade x


----------



## RLF (31 October 2008)

she is my boss's best friends daughter, so sad, its a shame the press found out before the father who was abroad at the time


----------



## Maloo (31 October 2008)

birghteyes you are so correct regarding the facts. The Pony Club have now issued a statement (see H&amp;H news) regarding the facts of the incident which should clear up all the confusion.  It is indeed a sad time in our Pony Club - we are all shocked and upset by the tragedy.


----------



## amyneave (31 October 2008)

how awful


----------



## worMy (31 October 2008)

so it was a rotational fall...
shes the first under 18 to die from a rotational fall (that we've heard about) isnt she??


----------



## pepsimaxrock (1 November 2008)

This is horrific news.

As one of many parents of beginner eventers we can only say "there but for the grace of God...." and extend sympathy (for what its worth) to Jade South's poor parents, family and friends.

However personally I have found this thread disrespectful as so many strap lines and signatures are replete with text speak, funnies, homilies and political statements that distract and diminish the heartfelt sympathy extended to Jade and her family.  It has no place here.


----------



## rainey (1 November 2008)

Jade 

Rest in Peace Darling


----------



## neddynesbitt (1 November 2008)

PepsiMax

Hear Hear, I couldn't agree more.  As a Mother, I too have attended Pony Club XC training with my daughter and have witnessed falls but obviously nothing like this. I cannot begin to imagine the horror of witnessing such an accident.  There is no way on this earth I would EVER be consoled by thinking that she died doing what she loved.

I feel so much sorrow for all concerned &amp; I cannot say anything to make them feel remotely better but they are all in our thoughts.  Poor Poor people.

RIP Jade xx


----------



## Merlotmonster (1 November 2008)

Im sorry but how does peoples signatures detract from the heart felt messages that are being posted? They are just part of peoples signature. The fact that people are bothering to put their messages on a forum when they dont even know that person just shows the compassion that is strongly felt amongst the equestrian community. Please dont take offence from these signatures as they certainly do not detract from the feeling of sympathy that HHO members feel.


----------



## MagicMelon (1 November 2008)

Agree with Merlotmonster - how on earth do peoples siggies come across as disrespectful?! Good grief.


----------



## Talan (1 November 2008)

Poor girl and her poor family, my heart goes out to them.

People's signatures  are at the foot of all of their posts, they reflect their interests and show their favourite photos.  They are nothing to do with the content of an individual posts and it is rather unpleasant to criticise members in this way as they express their sympathy and shock.


----------



## Bubblegum (1 November 2008)

Such a tragic story. My heart goes out to all concerned.
Thats all I have to say.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (1 November 2008)

so tragic, her poor family


----------



## arwenplusone (1 November 2008)

please please please folk, a young girl has lost her life &amp; raising issues about signatures is not relevant.


Deepest sympathies to the poor girl's family. 
xx


----------



## kerilli (1 November 2008)

Agreed, a terrible, terrible thing to happen. Her poor parents and family.


----------



## agreenhalgh (3 November 2008)

this is tragic freak accident and I cannot even begin to imagine what her family and friends are going through. horse riding is a dangerous sport and xc is not getting a good press with all these accidents happening at the mo. God bless this teenager, she died doing what she loved and i am sure all her friends, family and horse will miss her dearly. how awful 
	
	
		
		
	


	



 xx


----------



## ColouredFan (3 November 2008)

Agreed.

My deepest Sympathy goes out to all her family and friends. I have been to Pauntley many times due to their excellent ground and year round XC competitions/schooling. It certainly makes you stop and think when such a tragic accident happens this close to home.

It must be any parents worst nightmare and my heart goes out to them. RIP Jade.


----------



## HenryandPeta (4 November 2008)

How truly awful. RIP Jade


----------



## Lucinda_x (4 November 2008)

How Terrible. 

RIP Jade x


----------

